# Fitting a longer cable to a Rotary (metabo pe 12-175)



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

bit of a guide for the metabo guys (did a bit of copy n past from other guides lol)

Step 1:
Remove 3 star head screws



Step 2:
The casing should split apart. If your having trouble then use a flat blade to prise the casing apart. Take Care when doing this!



Step 3:
Unscrew the cable grip and the power lead will become free.



Step 4:
i then marked the cable with blue felt tip pen so not to get the cable color mixed up



Step 5:
undo the two Star screws on the switch (carefully)and remove original flex



Step 6:
remember to fit flex protector back on new flex:wall: :wall: :wall:



Step 7:
strip new flex the same length as old flex (as this was 110v double insulated the earth cable was not needed and snipped off)



Step 8:
replace flex into switch terminals, re fit flex grip and cable protector and make sure all cables are lying flat and not sticking out from casing



Step 9:
replace cover and 3 Star screws, fit original plug onto end of new flex and test...good luck:thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

What tool did you use to undo the "STAR headed screws" ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

it was just a cheap set from a car parts shop, think it was only £4.75 for a set of 10


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great guide - thanks for that :thumb:


----------

